# Beagle with "heavy" breathing....



## tennesseestorm (Jul 12, 2006)

To start out with some background, we have a 9 year old beagle, that is just like a baby to us. She has allergies, that prevents her from going outside and getting exercise- therefore she is overweight. For awhile now, she has been doing heavy breathing, like she is not getting any air. We have had her back and forth to her doctor, but there seems to be no relief. She seems to be worse at night, but today after she went out and came back in, she was breathing heavily. Off to the vet again. He said her heart and lungs sound good.... he thinks it is her allergies. My mother is worrying herself ill. We all are. I think they are going to take her to the pet ER now, to get a second opinion. 

Has anyone else experienced this in the past with one of their dogs? 

Thanks


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe you should consider putting your dog on a diet and start letting the dog exercise around the home. start with a light amount of exercise and build up to like an hour or more a day. You could just walk back and forth around the home for 20 minutes 3 times a day.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

HAs she been heartworm tested?


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with Bigdawgs - have her heartworm tested but also get a second opinion. I had a corgi x who was very much overweight, and had major breathing problems. My vet at the time also told me it was nothing more than being overweight and that she needed to lose weight. Even after she dropped quite a bit of weight, she still had breathing problems. I wasn't as knowledgeable then, and took the vets word as gospel with no second opinion - he said her lungs & heart sounded fine too. She passed away at the age of 11, but I now believe that she had heart disease that was never properly diagnosed and died of congestive heart failure.

For your own peace of mind, I would definitely get a second opinion. I wish I had.


----------



## tennesseestorm (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. She has actually been on a diet for a while now. The vet has been recommending Canine "R/D". As mentioned, it has not helped. We really need to get this weight off of her, but I guess we need to try to get this breathing problem fixed first. I am sure it may have something to do with it, but not all of it. She has been tested for heart worms and it is negative. She has had her heart tested and it shows OK, but is slightly enlarged, but they are saying this is not the problem. We have spent over $700 over the past TWO days (three different vets) including her regular vet about five times, and NONE of them know why she is breathing like that. One vet ran blood tests, etc and will know the results tomorrow. One said that the glands under her neck are a little swollen and it could be an ear infection, or worst case scenario, cancer. She is in the oxygen tent as I type this. We are all extremely worried and praying she will be OK. I guess we will know more tomorrow. Whats odd is that she did this very same thing at this time last year. Then, the oxygen tank helped her.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Sometimes dental problem can cause a cough, but I haven't seen breathing as an issue. I have had beagles, I know how they are, but you gotta be tough. Is the food not working because you are feeding too much? A beagle should only need about a cup or two (I think). If she still wants more, green beans is extrememly low in calories and most dogs like them. They will give her a fuller feeling and relieve you of the guilt!

Did they do a T4 thyroid blood test?


----------



## tennesseestorm (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.... Sadly, our little princess passed away on Thursday morning at the vet specialist office. She was in the tent all Wednesday night. Dad brought her home on Thursday morning, but she kept getting worse and worse, then he rushed her back to the specialist vet, about 22 miles away. 

Her regular doctor never did any bloodwork, which is why we are confused. The specialist did and come to find out, she was diabetic and we did not even know it. It was too late.... her blood sugar was 600 and none of the meds they gave her worked. By 10:15AM she drew her last breath. 

Whats more was that her blood count was extremely low. They said she had too many things against her. Her regular doctor kept on and kept on giving her steroid shots and they (specialist) said that was making it even worse. We wish we had of taken her to this specialist first, but he said that she would have still suffered on. 

We did try the greenbeans too, but she always acted hungry, especially at night. Now we know why, they said it was because of her medical conditions. 

She is at peace now and not suffering, but we miss her dearly and it has not even been 24 hours. Its like she has been away from us for years. I do not know what we are going to do. She was our life and now she is buried in the back yard.  We are devistated. 

Thanks again.....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I do wish you comfort in your grieving.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm so terribly sorry for what happened. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

*hug* I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Tennesseestorm:
I send you my heartfelt sympathy over the loss of you beloved friend. I light a candle everynight, to help those furry friends of ours cross the rainbow bridge, where there is no more pain or suffering. I will light it in honor of your little princess. (HUGS)


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. May your dog romp happily on the other side of the bridge.


----------

